# requesting info



## texas_rebel_1980 (Sep 1, 2011)

Not sure this is the right place for this. I have the opportunity to attend a seminar next month and want some info, if possible, about the presenter. here is the link to his info:

http://www.zujitsu.com/zuluBio.html

the good, the bad and the ugly.....lets hear it.


if someone thinks this is the wrong forum please let me know.


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh dear freakin' lord....

I wouldn't waste a cent, personally. The number of red flags on the page you linked would drive a bull to despair. Suffice to say that I would hold grave reservations about there being anything of value being offered other than a laugh.

Oh, and I don't think this is the right forum. Perhaps the General area, as there isn't any listing of BJJ/Grappling being the focus (instead, the focus of this "Zujitsu", whatever that means, is "fighting groups, fighting blind, and fighting into old age... as in 70 or 80. Hmm, if you're taking on groups, while blind, at the age of 80, I don't know much that's going to actually help!).


----------



## SuperFLY (Sep 2, 2011)

wow..


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 2, 2011)

SuperFLY said:


> wow..



Ooo er!


----------



## Jenna (Sep 2, 2011)

Martial art is one of those many physical pursuits which does not translate well when written down or even when viewed in online video.  I think you can only know for yourself whether this is for you or not, or whether there is merit in this owner-run style or not, by going along, seeing, feeling and experiencing. Interested to know how it works out.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Sep 2, 2011)

SuperFLY said:


> wow..



for lack of a better term...what in the hell was that?


----------



## WC_lun (Sep 2, 2011)

Chris is right, there are a ton of red flags on that web site.  The video...well good for her that she can perform like that.  In my opinion, it was weak in martial basics though.


----------



## msmitht (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow. Do people actually believe that this will work? Horrible basics and complete lack of timing. Do not attend or waste another minute thinking about it.


----------

